# 300zx 86 turbo 200k



## Agbsalasie (Jun 30, 2004)

All, please can any and all help me, I amy buying a 86 300zx turbo with 200k, and i know nothing about these model cars and whatto look for trouble spots insights what to look for ect. i have a excellent cond 240sx se that i am selling and i always wanted this make model z. so if u will educate me on what i need to know and your experiences please


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

An 86 turbo nice. You really need to look thius car over to make sure you do not buy a problem. 200,000 miles is not too much if it has been taken care of. See the attached link for more info.

ZBUM's New Nissan Z31 300ZX Homepage


----------



## paramagnetic (Jun 4, 2006)

look for leaks in the seals (t-tops and back hatch). i have some rust which thankfully never got all the way through the car but i had to have the hatch seals replaced. also look for rust and rot inside the car under the t-tops because if they have broken seals thats where it would be.


----------



## PunkrockerRoger (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice car man thats what i own only problem is when some thing breaks other things seem to break or go wrong when your fixing it

also not many performance parts or body styling for it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I had about 175,000 miles on mine when I was racing it. 167,000 when I bought it. Put 16 pounds of boost to the all original motor for almost 2 years, and only cheap mods or homemade ones. It did eventually end up having problems, but that motor is a rock, much stronger than anything currently available. I would do it differently if I had it to do over again, but it was a very fun car to mod..


----------

